# 1964 Cosmic Flyer Bicycle



## Orson Wheels (Nov 26, 2014)

So... found this 1964 Cosmic Flyer Bicycle on Craigslist.... it is missing the tank and rear wheel.. but looks in good shape... The seller want $100.00 Good deal?


----------



## jd56 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wait for a complete bike. $100 is double the value in my opinion.
$50 then it's a good deal and a great project.
The complete tanks aren't that easy to find in good condition. Can be costly too.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

